# Book Cliffs Black Bear!!



## Jasp!985 (Mar 7, 2018)

Hey everyone just got hit for a book cliffs south fall archery black bear tag. WELL MY WIFE DID! Haha. Just wondering if anyone has any pointers!? It would be appreciated!! Thanks


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It's a big unit and there are bears all over it.


----------

